# P90x....



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Just started today.... HOLY MOLY! my booty is getting kicked! 
But this guy.. he PSYCHO!:









oh man... and when I was doing my push ups Belle would lay on her back and when I came down she would lick my face. Twas terrible! ARG!!!!

But tomorrow I'll be back for more *sniff*


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

sigh, its a horrible routine. kicks my arse so bad the first day i cant go back for more the 2nd. i always do one day, and quit. shame.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awww you cant be a quitter! arggg!! haha. i know im not gonna wanna do it tomorrow.. but im sure the fiance will make me!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

hey megan what is your goal? its cool you are doing it


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I just got it last week, I'm more of a gym person. I go 5 days a week about an hour a day and then come home after work and do my cardio with Enzo


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Michelle I have no idea lolol. to look better, be more in shape? haha!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

good reason  i am currently doing regular working out with josh to get him in shape. we just found a free gym (free gym=gym on base) just down the street from us that we are gonna start going to pretty soon  update on how the workout goes!!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Just do some roids!!! I have been considering it!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

ugh you know what happens to girls and steriods! yucky. guys not so bad but megan no steriods lol


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

haha yea its pretty gross


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i've seen women 3X bigger than me ! scary.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i tried it before... very tough stuff


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL i wouldn't ever use roids! nastay!! i don't wanna be a huge hulking he-woman! if someone calls me up and thinks Chris answered the phone, it's totally a no-go! LOL.

ima have to get me a "before" picture so we can see the transformation LOL.
today was tough.. i know ima be feeling it tomorrow morning.. hope i can work  hahhaha


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

good luck girl and dont give up!! pain is just weakness leaving the body 
btw did you start healthy eating too?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i'm trying! i need to try a little harder, though, i think...


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

once you get used to it eating healthy will be so easy for you and you will feel better and you will see results from your workout faster too


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

If you did the routine's for the 90 days, you would be ripped. forreal, its not for the faint of heart, and its also geared towards already physically fit people that want more.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

yea p90x is great...very good workout


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lol it's killing me, guys! the plyometrics kicked my BUTTTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> once you get used to it eating healthy will be so easy for you and you will feel better and you will see results from your workout faster too


you bring up a very good point. without proper nutrition, working out is futile. You can work your muscles, try to build, try to tone, try to lose fat and trim down and all your efforts mean **** if you don't eat right.

good luck with the p90x, not my cup of tea, I might try it once i get to my desired amount of muscle increase


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm gonna try it out starting this Mon. I got it for the girlfriend but I figured some more excerising cant hurt. I love going to the gym so I dont know how I'm gonna like working out in front of a TV. Also, Enzo will probably try to get in the way and jump all over me LOL


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

CraziNate said:


> I'm gonna try it out starting this Mon. I got it for the girlfriend but I figured some more excerising cant hurt. I love going to the gym so I dont know how I'm gonna like working out in front of a TV. Also, Enzo will probably try to get in the way and jump all over me LOL


hahha Enzo is gonna try and help you work out  I just got off the treadmill right now. i took Peanut out with me i had to put him back in the house. He must think the treadmill is trying to hurt me or something because as i am running he is biting the belt and getting himself under me.:hammer:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I put up the baby gate and keep the dogs outta the living room! I'm trying my darndest to eat healthier, so i hope all this junk works out! we are curently doing yoga, it's nice besides for my thighs are still killing me from the plyo like 2 days ago!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

keep it up girl! it will be worth it in the end.
i just started my running today.


something you may want to look into megan since you are trying to quit eating bad is a detox plan. i know it may sound gross but it helps get all the yucky stuff out and therefore lets your body absorb the nutrients from the healthy foods.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

hmmm
ill look into that Michelle, thanks


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

no problem. ill warn you in advace its not pleasent at first but your body will thank you afterwards. you do feel good


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

wow p90x must work..megan 30 days after starting p90x


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

holy smokes megan! i dont think u need p90x anymore get off the roids! lolol i just started kick boxing on thursay and till today my whole body is aching.. lol im planning on going back next thurs. its awesome though. after 1 day of training i feel so good!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

frickin sick.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL
whered you get that picture of me!??!
that's me in my figure competitions!!!
bahahhaha


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Woah! For some reason that picture looks chopped.


----------



## 95cobrasvt (Mar 6, 2010)

<---I'm on the martial arts workout routine. I wake up in the morning....Practice....eat breakfast.....Go to the dojo....practice....eat lunch....practice....go pick up kids for afterschool program....practice......then practice again. Uggh! Then go home and eat and go to bed. LOL


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

95cobrasvt said:


> <---I'm on the martial arts workout routine. I wake up in the morning....Practice....eat breakfast.....Go to the dojo....practice....eat lunch....practice....go pick up kids for afterschool program....practice......then practice again. Uggh! Then go home and eat and go to bed. LOL


Haha Ive been considering martial arts but I really dont have the time unless its on one of my days off. I go to the gym before work and then do some cardio after work with Enzo


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

my fiance did the whole martial arts thing for awhile, but sadly it costs too much money to do it all day lmao


----------



## 95cobrasvt (Mar 6, 2010)

CraziNate said:


> Haha Ive been considering martial arts but I really dont have the time unless its on one of my days off. I go to the gym before work and then do some cardio after work with Enzo


I can understand. When we meet up on Wednsday, you'll get to see my school. 



meganc66 said:


> my fiance did the whole martial arts thing for awhile, but sadly it costs too much money to do it all day lmao


Not if you own the school.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

95cobrasvt said:


> I can understand. When we meet up on Wednsday, you'll get to see my school.


Schweet! I might find a new gym once my contract is up


----------

